# Pineapple ratchat sauce.



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 18, 2020)

Jah bless everyone.

OK this we call ratchat in Patois, some island may call it different name me think actually Bajans call it CoCoPine. 
Ratchat is particular to Kingston Parish. It is sold made fresh at coronation market you take you own jar and boom as much as you like for a few dollar, but it easy to make at home as me do. 
Again man this calls for peppers so be careful OK.

We go man,
3/4 of small pineapple.
8 Moruga Scorpions.
8 Chocolate Ghost.
1/2 teaspoon sea salt. 
Juice from 2 lemon.
1 teaspoon grate horseradish.
4 large clove Garlic.
5 Shadow beni leaf.

Wash the peppers and take away the stems. Peel the pineapple and chop in small chunks, do not forget take away the core! Juice the lemons. Chop up the Shadow beni.
Put all the ingredient in a blender. Blend til it smooth man. Put in a jar with a tight lid, the heat will lessen after maybe one week in the fridge. 

Jah bless,

Kali-Ann


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2020)

Sounds good. What is it used for?


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 18, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Sounds good. What is it used for?



Hi Taxlady,

Mostly me use with fish me add a little to make a stuffing for putting inside the fish. Goes very nice with Mahi Mahi, snapper and shark. It to strong for delicate like lobster. Me also add some when me marinade shrimp. The four I post are basic of everything man. 
As time go on me post how and why use it. 

Jah bless
Kali-Ann


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you Kali-Ann


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 19, 2020)

That sounds like it would be great on pork.  Yummm.


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 20, 2020)

Vinylhanger said:


> That sounds like it would be great on pork.  Yummm.



Jah bless,

Me can not help you there man, me and my family do not touch pork. But me no say it would not work, try it man.

Jah bless

Kali-Ann


----------



## Vinylhanger (Sep 20, 2020)

I was wondering about that as I typed it.

I will be trying this one for sure.


----------



## Kali-Ann G (Sep 20, 2020)

Vinylhanger said:


> I was wondering about that as I typed it.
> 
> I will be trying this one for sure.



Yeah man do so. 
It a sauce put it on what ever you feel, as me never taste pork me have no idea what it be like but me would be interested to find out! Me know many in Jamaica eat pork but we do not man. 

Jah bless man,

Kali-Ann


----------

